# First cold smoke on amnps Q-view plus eggs



## dave17a (Feb 7, 2013)

Photo0130[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013


















Photo0131[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013


















Photo0132[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013


















Photo0124[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013






Here come pics of before and after. 4 hrs. of pecan. Eggs were great. I had 4 and buds took rest. There were 9. Cheese is Pepper Jack, xtrasharp chedder, vermont chedder and cream cheese with oinion soup mix on top. Cream cheese was strong. Less time on that, might throw it out ifn don't settle down. Sunset, then the rest. Enjoy. I will.













Photo0125[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013


















Photo0126[1]



__ dave17a
__ Feb 7, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Yeah the cream cheese usually doesn't need as much smoke. It will mellow for you if you give it some time. Nice job


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 8, 2013)

Outstanding! I don't have any unsmoked cheese in my fridge anymore - only smoked! I just made smoked deviled eggs yesterday - yummy.


----------

